
FTC Settles with Herbalife - dsri
http://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2016-07-15/herbalife-will-have-to-live-without-mansions-and-private-jets
======
ccvannorman
So, Herbalife IS a pyramid scheme according to the FTC's own definition, but
they WON'T call it such, and will extract $200M from Herbalife and allow it to
continue.

This is the worst possible result for anyone who is not the FTC or Herbalife.

~~~
rahimnathwani
The settlement included a bunch of changes to Herbalife's business practices
in the US. This sounds like it will be good for potential victims in the US,
but won't help potential victims outside the US.

------
exhilaration
So does this mean Bill Ackman has failed?

Referring to his short selling strategy:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11095715](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11095715)

